# Ingersoll Rand IR SS3 Pump Locked Up



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

i have an air compressor with an ingersoll rand ss3 pump. the pump is locked up and is blowing fuses. i can move the pump most of the way around by hand but it gets to a point that it just stops dead. 

there is no oil in the air compressor, which is probably why it ended up locking up. 

can i rebuild it? 

if so where do i find a parts list?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.capsaust.com.au/Uploads/Downloads/ss3-parts-breakdown.pdf

Order parts from Grainger.

Google is your friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I would assume with no oil you may be looking at pretty expensive repairs. Compressor could be locked up if there is something on top of one of the pistons keeping it from completly compressing. Or broken conrod. Or something else. First thing to do is break out your tools and start takeing it apart. Remove the head or heads if it has two. Then you can tell if pistons are moveing up and down properly and if cyl, pistons, or head are beat up. Also check for the bearings being shot. Front and rear & both ends of the conrod.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You can get the whole pump for a little over 300 bucks.

http://www.nextag.com/ingersoll-rand-ss3/products-html

That would be the way I would go, no point in rebuilding a unit that has the potential damage yours might.


----------



## rshackleford (Jul 2, 2007)

Broken connecting rod. Will price out parts tomorrow.


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

rshackleford said:


> Broken connecting rod. Will price out parts tomorrow.


Then your conrod broke becuse the piston seezed from no lube. So I would assume your cyl is scored and piston is shot plus your time is worth something so $300 bucks sounds like the way to go.


----------

